# Expensive hobby!



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Havae you tried looking in second hand stores, garage sales , on line. There are ways to save on cost. You will find one I am sure of it.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

It can be kind of expensive, but unlike a lot of hobbies (golf comes to mind) you do have something to show for it when you're done and you can give great gifts that mean way more than something you bought. I personally would never buy yarn online unless I'd seen and felt it "in person". So many times I'm drawn to yarn in a store that looks great but feels stiff or scratchy. I have both a JoAnn and Michaels near me and that's where I usually go - almost always with a coupon in hand. I love going to yarn shops but it's mostly to drool - can't afford most of it, except for maybe one skein to make something small. I haven't had much luck but people here talk about getting great bargains at places like Tuesday Morning or Dollar Tree or Goodwill. 
Jan


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

If I'm making an afghan, I generally go to a "big box" store like Walmart or Michaels. I find that good old inexpensive Red Heart yarn makes great long lasting afghans. If I want to make a baby blanket, again, the big box stores carry nice acrylic yarns for baby blankets - slightly thinner than worsted weight. 

If I want to make a quality sweater, I will use wool from the local yarn store - I want it to wear well and last. Also, they (normally) carry a wide variety of styles and colours of wools and wool blends, and yes, even some quality acrylics. They also should have the know-how to substitute one yarn for another if you have a pattern calling for a specific brand of yarn that they don't carry, or that is discontinued. Same with sock yarns - I don't find many choices at the bb stores, so I head to the lys instead. Lots of variety...

As for tools - I buy them wherever. I even shop at thrift stores! But, the tools are an investment, so even if they are pricey to buy, they should last a lifetime. Oh, and I sometimes find nice yarns at the thrift store.

I personally don't shop online, but one thing to consider - some online shops are worth it - offering sales or discounted yarns, so it becomes cheaper even with shipping costs, but you may still need to drop by the lys to check what the yarn looks and feels like, even if you don't buy it there. Or, ask around, to see what others think of the hand of the yarn you are thinking about ordering (Hand refers to the way the yarn feels in your hand, and how it feels knitting up, and so on)


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I am buying all my yarn online now, and only sale or discontinued plus %15 type offers. I still pick up Red Heart often and I do use it up quickly. I am one of those people who loves searching online yarn sites though. Its not for everyone!


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I was on looking around on the web yesterday & saw 1 yarn company is selling their yarn for $90.00 per ball. Talk about expensive!!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


We had one really good LYS in Omaha which closed almost 4 years ago. I had always used very expensive yarns but now find some very acceptable yarns at JoAnn's & Michael's.<ostly acrylic since I knit for kids. I watch the sales. Also order from Knitting Warehouse. Their prices are good, service prompt. Welcome back to knitting. It can be pricey but a whole lot cheaper than booze, drugs or therapy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have purchased alot off yarn at garage sales, I am sure my family will be selling off my stash when I get old & senile. I have decided I'm not allowed to buy any new yarn until I tame my stash as my neighbors mom went into the nursing home& he brought me 3 boxes of siwash yarn as he knew I used it. He had 2 plastic rain barrels full of other stuff & said "what the he'll was she going to do with all this stuff". I don't want my kids saying the same! That said, possibly if you spread the word at your church if you have one, some there might pass on what is taking up space in their house. If you look online you can certainly find some good deals. Go to the local expensive stores, write down the names of the yarns you like, then do a search on eBay, sometimes you will be amazed what you find. Just be sure to check that the seller has a good feedback rating so you don't get burned.


----------



## justquiltin (Mar 26, 2012)

It can be expensive but it all depends on what you are making and personal preference. I wouldn't walk into a store and pay $15-25 for one pair of socks but I will pay that for the yarn to make one pair because I love knitting them and they fit my feet which are big - and last longer than the store bought that shrink after the first or second washing. And I'm not a fan of acrylic yarn so generally never shop big box/chain stores. While I sometimes buy locally through yarn shops, most of my shopping is done on line from a couple different shops that I know have quality yarn and great customer service. Many also offer chances to earn gift certificates with each purchase or free shipping, etc. And of course watch those online sales. ;-)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

justquiltin said:


> It can be expensive but it all depends on what you are making and personal preference. I wouldn't walk into a store and pay $15-25 for one pair of socks but I will pay that for the yarn to make one pair because I love knitting them and they fit my feet which are big - and last longer than the store bought that shrink after the first or second washing. And I'm not a fan of acrylic yarn so generally never shop big box/chain stores. While I sometimes buy locally through yarn shops, most of my shopping is done on line from a couple different shops that I know have quality yarn and great customer service. Many also offer chances to earn gift certificates with each purchase or free shipping, etc. And of course watch those online sales. ;-)


I agree with you. I tend to prefer quality yarn, although I'm on a beer budget. I figure I'm spending lots of time when knitting, so I want the best yarn possible. I do look for sales, and perks. I too have a few favorite online stores, and I have two quality LYS near me, one within walking distance. Most hobbies are expensive... I know I used to spend lot on skiing, and parachuting. I'm older now, with bad knees... so, I'm happy knitting.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried Smileysyarns.com? They have a great website with many discounts, the only downfall is that you must purchase at least $50.00 at one time


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

I know what you mean about inherited stash, Bonnie! My mother passed away 3 years ago and i have boxes of yarn from her knitting cupboard. Bonus is that i now have loads of yarn to knit hats for heroes - something i saw plugged in a knitting magazine - so i am knitting a boxful of warm woolly hats to send to the troops.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And remember, Ladies, we don't all eat filet mignon or smoked salmon at every meal either! But we still eat 3X a day and the best we can afford. The richest, choicest desserts don't show up at every meal either. 

The yarns we use fit the projects we make, don't they? Your local meat market, or produce supplier needs your business to stay in business. So does your LYS whenever possible. If we don't support them by buying what and when we can from them, why should they answer our pleas for help if we don't ever shop there?


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I buy most of my yarn online and have been very pleased wih it. As for tools of the trade, I buy nice sets of knitting needles; i.e., Addi click, 2 KnitPick sets (Harmony and the nickel), 2 sets of Knitters Pride. It was an investment, but they will out last me. For the other tools (stitch markers, tape measure, scissors, etc., I just buy them at the big box stores.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have to say I am a bit of a cheap skate - I do find some wonderful yarns at thrift stores and garage sales. I shop on line from several places when I find a yarn that I like for would like to try. I watch the sale ads at Michaels, AC Moore and Joannes and clip their coupons. If I have something really special in mind that I want to make I head for my favorite LYS. It does all even out in the end. Knitting is a wonderful hobby


----------



## Estelle (Jun 30, 2011)

I have bought yarn from EBay. You have to be careful when bidding and limit yourself to how much you are willing to pay but sometimes you are successful with a bid and get a bargain. Auctions offer expensive yarns too and you might get lucky.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

No one mentioned Knit Picks for on-line yarn purchases. Knit Picks has quality yarns at usually lower prices than the LYS.
I have been very happy with all Knit Picks products and their return policy is amazing.


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

webs has some good yarns and quite a bit so the choice is good. herrscherls(?) has a truckload sale at least once a year the sales are great and mary maxim has good sales every once in a while


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

If you want to splurge now and then, try knitpicks.com. They have lovely yarn at reasonable prices, and if you ( or a group of you) can spend $50, shipping is free. I don't care for their Shine, and their one acrylic isn't soft enough to justify the price, but I love everything else. Wherever you end up, get back to the fun!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Talk about ridiculous! What kind of sheep was it from, Jason's GOLDEN FLEECE?


DorothyW said:


> I was on looking around on the web yesterday & saw 1 yarn company is selling their yarn for $90.00 per ball. Talk about expensive!!


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

As much as I'd like to shop exclusively at my LYS, it would cut down greatly on my knitting. I'm fortunate enough to have Joanns, Michaels, and A C Moore within 2 shopping centers across the street from each other -- and certainly make use of their coupons. Also have Wal-Mart, Tuesday Morning, and Big Lots. Sometime I just have to force myself to stay away because browsing always gets me in trouble.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I might be what many people would consider a yarn snub, because I buy about 95% of my yarn from my LYS. You can find great yarns at LYS for reasonable prices. Many people believe that the LYS only carry high priced yarns. Not true, you can find some inexpensive yarns there. Some as low as $4.00 or $5.00 a skein. My theory is if I am spending my time and energy on a project, then why not get a yarn that you truly love and will enjoy working with and wearing. I will say that if I am making things for my granddaughters I will use acrylic based yarns for the durability and washability. Most often I will use Plymouth encore for those pieces. ( great colors and about 200 yds. Per skein). This past weekend I purchased so lovely yarn at a fiber festival held at a local county fair ground. All hand dyed. I could hae gone crazy there, but decided it would be best to use some of my stash. I also will buy yarns from the Internet - my favorites being, Jimmy beans wool, simple socks. Never have been disappointed. Check them all out and keep an open mind, cheap is not always the best. Happy knitting to everyone - no matter where you get your yarn.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

My secret garden is Tuesday Morning. It's hit or miss, but I've gotten some amazing deals on brand-name yarn there: Trendsetter, Ella Rae and the like.

Lyn in NC


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Use ACMoore and Michaels 50% off cupons from the internet. Just sign up with them (free) and they will send you cupons each week to use. 

Also Good Will, Dollar Tree etc


----------



## lmiller1978 (Feb 14, 2011)

I Love Love Love my LYS, but, my budget only allows a couple of trips a year, as I normally drop a few hundred bucks when I'm in there and my DH has forbidden the maxing of the credit card for yarn, so here are a few things I do to be able to knit year round on a budget:

1. RECYCLE...have a sweater that your or a family member has outgrown or no longer wears? Take it apart and use the yarn to knit something else. I also go to the local Goodwill, thrift store or yard sales and snatch up sweaters in good condition to take home and unravel. I have literally saved thousands of dollars by doing this, and there are always good yarns hanging on the rack for 3-4 bucks(or less). I bought a ball winder just for this purpose from KnitPicks for 20 bucks...and it helps keep everything neat and organized. 

2. Shop the sales online and in your local big box, and have them email you the weekly flyer from Michaels, AC Moore, Hobby Lobby etc, and use it to purchase yarn on the cheap. If you have children that can go through the check out lane, give them a coupon and money and let them purchase for you...this works with friends too =)

3. Use every last bit of every skein...there are lots of beautiful "odd ball" projects on ravelry.

4. Ravelry also has yarn swapping groups where you can swap yarn with others and they also have classified groups for selling yarn in your stash that you will never use and buying yarn a little cheaper than at your LYS.

Best of luck, and remember, you don't ALWAYS have to use the good stuff, but if you're going to put the time into a kntiting, why not use the best you can afford.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

In my area there are no LYS. We have Walmart, Michaels, HobbyLobby. HobbyLobby and Michaels are pretty pricey but every once in awhile there's a good sale going on... Occasionally I can find some yarn at the DollarTree.

If I can't find what I want at Walmart, and no decent sales are going on at HobbyLobby or Michaels, I hit the internet and go see what Joann's, Herrschner's and Mary Maxim have to offer. I get the yarn catalog from Herrschner's, and they've been known to have some great sales, but their shipping procedures suck big time, and a lot of times they will offer something for sale that they don't have in stock, so you go through the waiting just to receive a back order notice...sometimes, more than once.

Then, there's KnitPicks. They've had some good sales. Lion Brand Yarn and Caron and Paton are good sites as well. Problem is the shipping is expensive. Sometimes you can get free shipping if you spend a certain amount of money. Amazon is another good source and so is Ebay.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Check out your LYS - you may be surprised. I went in to mine thinking they'd be alot more expensive than Walmart or Joann's but found that they weren't. They had some of the same yarns that Walmart carries and the prices were just about the same but they had a much better selection of colors. Yes they do have some more expensive yarns too so you get a lot more choices there. For me if I'm going to buy yarn I need to make it count as the closest big box stores or LYS are at least 1 1/2 hours from me.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I buy my yarn at my LYS....they carry beautiful quality yarns in ALL price ranges....and they have great sales....I want them to stay open...I consider my LYS a TREASURE to be enjoyed and supported....I have never been disappointed by a yarn bought there....the least expensive yarns at the LYS are in the same price range as those at a big box store...and of much better quality....
julie


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Years ago I had friends who had coffee with me at my home weekly. Several smoked and at that time I asked what it cost them for cigarettes. Was told (and at that time things like that were less costly than now). So I decided to take a percentage of their budget used for cigarettes from my grocery budget and save it. In one year I purchased a freezer with the savings. AFTER 50 years the freezer was still working and I gave it away. So now when folks ask about my stash of yarn, I tell them that it was purchased with my "cigarette money". (I have never been a smoker). And, in addition, whenever someone dies leaving a stash, quite often I am called, and I refer them to Goodwill, St. Vince dePaul, or some other charity. I continue to make many charity items and it is still giving me pleasure that others are receiving comfort from such.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, it can be a pricey "hobby" or a cheap "therapy" depending on your point of view  
But, I tend toward the quality yarns because they are so much nicer to knit with. I do avoid the ridiculous priced yarns-- the hand painted and spun by virgins in Italy varieties  I LOVE elann.com and can't recommend them enough. And with patience ebay can pay off-- you just have to keep yourself in check and not try to "shop victoriously" 'cuz that's just really gambling after all.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I've had good experiences ordering online the yarns I know I like, such as Paton's Canadiana (a very soft acrylic) and Classic Wool, and Plymouth's Encore (a blend). It's often less expensive per skein online, even with shipping, than the local variety store. I get excellent results with these yarns and cannot afford the LYS prices. Yarn makers have jumped onto knitting as it resurges in popularity and some of the prices are quite astonishing! I would like to say ridiculous. But that's capitalism. Charge what the market will bear.

My feeling is, if you really like to knit a lot there's no percentage in being a yarn snob. Unless you're rich, of course.

If a deserving adult asks me to knit a sweater for them I discuss yarn choices and usually offer Canadiana or Classic Wool, and their respective prices, and whether he/she is willing to give wool the extra care it needs.

Also, moths don't eat acrylic and toddler's busy multitasking moms don't have to wash it by hand.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I have had good luck buying on ebay. Just a note to check and make sure that the yarn is coming from a smoke free home. Also check the seller's pet status if you have allergies. 
My hubby races airplanes so it will take a while to "catch up" to him in several ways including cost. :0)


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I buy at them all. I like my LYS as she is ALWAYS helpful. I know you can go to Youtube, however, I like supporting a small business and "The Grinny Possum" owners/staff are great. You can find CHEAP yarn by recycling a sweater bought at 2nd hand or Thrift store. Part of the fun is frogging the garment. Some may think this tedious, but it's something to do when watching TV or just sitting around. Not every sweater is suitable, look for one's without cut and sewed side seams.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

It IS an expensive hobby. I think that's why I just recently started knitting again.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My problem is that it is an addiction, not just a hobby.

But I guess I could have worst addictions than knitting/crocheting. And they would be more costly too!


----------



## 58224 (Mar 27, 2012)

ac moore has the best prices on yarn, usually 1 to 2 dollars cheaper than other stores


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I buy yarn from a variety of sources. At ACMoore I have a discount card and a rewards coupon where you acquire points toward a $10 off card. I also use coupons for all the local yarn stores and Michaels, JoAnn and ACMoore all take each others coupons.I also buy on line from KnitPicks, they usually have good prices. I have not used any of the other on line store but from what I read you can also get reasonable yarn there.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a lot of yarn that I have purchased and have inherited yarn from various sources. These are my "treasures" and no one can take them away (until I am gone). I am on a limited income and going to college to get my BSN in nursing and this is a great stress outlet for me. I am currently knitting stuff for christmas and have a small baby hopechest that I am baby stuff in for a future grandbaby. I hope that happens. I do not always buy expensive yarn, I treat myself though every once in a while. I do go and shop the yarn stores every now and then and look around. Sometimes I find a deal. But if your budget says buy the red heart, I buy the redheart. Wally world has lion brand, baby yarn and redheart. Some have a better selection than others. Keep the faith.


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

I buy most of my yarn at my LYS, I find that if you're a regular shopper, they will give you a "heads up" when your favorite yarn will be on sale. Also like the personal help they will give if have a probelem. I also buy from Herschners and Michaels. If you go to Herrschners web site and sign up your email, you'll get weekly notices of yarns on sale. I live close enough, that I don't have things shipped so don't know what the cost for that is. ( Their Spring warehouse sale is in June around the 15th. Lasts for 3-4 days and lots on sale)


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

You get what you pay for. 

I joined the knitted square project on KP and raided my limited stash for acrylic yarn. Found some I bought years ago for $0.97. Am working up some squares with it and it feels like "wonky cardboard" next to the luxury yarns I have been using lately. I know it will wash up softer, but it hurts my hands working with it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

If you think knitting is expensive, you should try quilting. Knitting is my cheap hobby!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I might add something else to my previous post. Not only does shopping at your LYS help the small business stay in business, but it is also a great place to meet new friends. My LYS has open knitting on Monday evenings and there is anywhere from 10 to 40 people there. I also knit with a group of 12 ladies on Wednesday mornings, at the same time there is another group of 6 or so ladies that also come to knit. So this is something that the big box stores cannot offer, patronize your LYS for selection, knowhow, and friendship.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Look for coupons or sign up at JoAnns or shop the sales and build up your supply..or have a pattern that gives you the amount and buy that amount plus one extra.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

The LYS is not convenient in either location or store hours, and Joann's and Michael's have limited variety. I haven't found too many knitters in this southern city! So I buy on-line, finding sales at places like WEBS, or steals for stash-busting at Ebay or Etsy. I have tried the Ebay stores from China too. It takes a long time to arrive, (free shipping) but the bamboo yarn I have ordered was good. (If bamboo is such a renewable source - why is it so expensive?) There are also some yarn recyclers (those who unravel a garment, wash, dry and rewind the yarn) on these sites, offering enough high quality yarn for an adult sweater for less than $20. 

* For all of the above - be aware of shipping costs! *

Sometimes the search for the perfect bargain of perfect yarn is as much fun as making the project


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is how I justify my hobbie... for years I pinched every penny to see hubby buy what he wanted... I didn't get my hair cut... he bought golf balls... I didn't get new clothes I buy at consinment stores.. he gets new golf shoes... you get the picture.. so one day I said enough.. I work! and I work darn hard for this money... so if I want material or yarn I will buy it.. I'm still a penny pincher at heart but that just means I shop bargains... this hobby can be as expensive or affordable as you make it... just last weekend I got the mats to block my projects on... they were 20.00 and I could see he wasn't too happy about it.. I turned to him infront of everyone and said... so just how much did that round of golf end up costing last weekend... end of story.. he never said another word... we need to be resonable but we also have to nurture ourselves and if knitting or sewing or what ever hobby we have gives us happiness then we deserve it...


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Am just finishing a sweater for my son in the Plymouth Encore. A lot of work. Please tell me it won't pill easily.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I find Webs the easiest & best selection online. Easy to see & organized well. The sale yarns are great value & the customer service is terrific.
If you are going to knit & take all that time, I say use nice fibers & yarns for your projects.
Joan


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What you spend on yarn is dependent upon several things: What you're making, who it's for, and (most important) your budet. Delicate items need delicate yarns and you often want the best yarn you can afford if you're knitting a gift for someone special. 

Personally, I can seldom justify a purchase from my LYS. My local craft stores supply most of my "everyday" knitting needs, but I look for great deals online if I want more luxurious fibers for very special items. There are so many discount yarn outlets out there, and KP friends are quick to point out Clearances and Bargains at their favorite sources. There are also great deals to be found on Ebay-or local discount and thrift stores, if you're willing to look often.

Stay connected to fellow KP knitters and browse often at the sites where you have the best luck finding your bargains. There are ways to make this rewarding hobby affordable.

One other note: If your love of knitting turns into a passion or an addiction, consider charity knitting to use up all your leftover or stash yarns on small items that can help so many others who really need what you create. It's VERY rewarding--and an excellent way to create a multitude of items for very little cash.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been using Ice Yarns from Istambul and have found that despite the transportastion charges the yarns are inexpensive and very worthwhile. I just did a sweater with one of their alpaca blends - the yarn needed to be doubled and stuill - one package gave me more than enough for a sweater for me and I have enough for at the very least a scarf ..... or even a shrug! Their stock is enormous so that if one cooses wiselyyoy get very goodbuys.
Sherry


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

www.littleknits.com has some really great deals on bags of yarn.

www.ebay.com as well. Look for a seller by the name of akryn for some really great 2 hanks for 1 price sales in her clearance section of her store.

www.yarn.com (WEBS) has some phenomenal clearance sales every single day. If you like them on FB, you will be able to take advantage of Steve's sales each day.


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

I am interested in knitting caps for the servicemen...I did a few years ago, but the organization I used sent an e-mail saying that the caps were no longer wanted. Could you share your information? Our last local LYS has retired - the remaining shops are miles away requiring a special trip, so usually it's catalogues for me.
Kitty


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I use coupons from JoAnns , Hobby Lobby, Micheals ect


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Several people have recommended ICE yarns you order online and they do have some pretty good prices, and several people have said that they really like the yarn.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes knitting can be expensive..BUT...the joy it brings makes it all worthwhile. People know how much effort it takes and appreciate it. Those who don't appreciate it are wearing "store bought". I buy alot (too much) on line because of the selection and the prices. I enjoy knitting with the better yarns and since I do little else (Movies and the like)I allow myself to buy what I want to work (read play) with. Happy knitting.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

There's an interesting side-benefit to knitting everywhere I go. Even people I don't know...know that I knit. I've had at least three people come to me when moving elderly parents and ask if I will dispose of a yarn-and-needle stash!


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

I need to feel yarn so I generally don't shop on line, because I am not knowledgeable enough. How can I learn?


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

I have found that Walmart and similar stores may have less expensive prices on yarn and needles. I know that Lion's brand cotton runs about $2 a small and $8 for a cone. That is a lot cheaper than elsewhere.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It depends on what I'm making. Acrylics are cheapest at Michael's and Jo-Ann's for me. Nicer yarns such as natural fibers I look for on mark down any where I can find them, even here on KP in the classified section. Sometimes upscale yarn shops have bargain bins also.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I am buying all my yarn online now, and only sale or discontinued plus %15 type offers. I still pick up Red Heart often and I do use it up quickly. I am one of those people who loves searching online yarn sites though. Its not for everyone!


What is it spun from Gold and Silver or Gold and diamonds? Give me a break. That is ridiculous.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

This is how I see it. Knitting is my way of relaxing and expressing my creativity. I tell my husband this is cheaper than smoking,drinking or drugs or seeing a therapist in a weekly basis. And I find a way to sell my finished product to buy more quality yarn.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


BubbyIssaquah, right in your own state of Washington is a great place called Knitpics! In Vancouver I beleve. It is great on prices, and I have never ordered a yarn that I didn't like. for wool, you can't beat Wool of the Andes ($2.49 for 50 gm ball), I have also tried Swish - used it for a scarf and it blocked beautifully, hangs great!

They get my orders to me in less than a week and if there are any problems, they require only to let them know and it is taken care of. Never had any problems. (do I sounds like I like knitpics?? I do)

There are several of us at work who team up to get the $50 free shipping, we all love the yarns and Harmony needles!


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

I visit my LYS when I have a particular project in mind and want to find the perfect yarn for it. I order online a lot, too. I like to knit socks. Even if the yarn is expensive i only need one skein generally And I have entertainment for hours. For the price of a movie with popcorn and a soda I can have a beautiful and comfortable pair of socks as well as hours of entertainment. It's actually a bargain as entertainment dollars go. Needles can be expensive but if you acquire them over time, project by project, it is not bad. My LYS sometimes will lend out the needles for a project if they are an odd or rarely used size. All-in-all, it is a great pastime and it keeps you out of mischief enjoy!


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

It doesn't matte what kind of hobby you go to. they are all costing $$$ and Time . but all are reward at end.... even me  I am busy all the time try/wanted to make something. all I can see myself doing is do it and un do it. some time just have to kill the yarn and burry it to the trash = broken $$ to the trash. all I do is laughing at myself .some time I do get frustrated and wanted to give up....but never last long, I will go find some morn yarn to play with again because I just addicted to it !

Ivy


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Expensive but cheaper than therapy!


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I have often found fabulous yarn at a yarn store and looked at the price and gasped. I have gotten in the habit though of going directly to the company online, looked up the specific yarn and color I want and found it to be cheaper.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy most of my yarn at Herschners. You can't beat the price even with S&H, especially when they have a sale. Just bought two 8 oz skeins of their own brand worsted for 2.87 each. They have a spring sale on now and you can get this yarn for 1.99.


wisjean said:


> I buy most of my yarn at my LYS, I find that if you're a regular shopper, they will give you a "heads up" when your favorite yarn will be on sale. Also like the personal help they will give if have a probelem. I also buy from Herschners and Michaels. If you go to Herrschners web site and sign up your email, you'll get weekly notices of yarns on sale. I live close enough, that I don't have things shipped so don't know what the cost for that is. ( Their Spring warehouse sale is in June around the 15th. Lasts for 3-4 days and lots on sale)


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

I buy everything I can at my LYS, I want it to stay in business!
Have found several stumbling blocks to buying at big box stores, too long to go into here.
Have told my children and grands, "when it comes time to get rid of what I haven't used up just repeat, Mom/Oma had plans, she always had plans."


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Kitty, 
I've been knitting caps for Operation Shoebox. Go to www.operationshoebox.com You'll find the pattern for both knitted and crocheted caps with guidelines for acceptable colors, etc. Plus there's a pattern for a ditty bag to sew and suggestions for items to donate. Its a great organization. Now, in the current climate over there, our troops need to feel be remembered.


----------



## colbyzmom (Mar 26, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> Has anyone tried Smileysyarns.com? They have a great website with many discounts, the only downfall is that you must purchase at least $50.00 at one time


That's where I usually shop too or at Big Lots. If I can't spend the full $50, I let friends know I'm ordering & they add to the order


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes. Yarn was really reasonable/ cheap & good quality.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I just went to Joanns and bought some wool to make boot socks. The yarn was buy one get one 1/2 off. Then I used my 25% off entire order coupon, and can now make two pair of socks for under $8.00. Sometimes it is worth the hassle of using a coupon at Joanns.
When I splurge, I buy my more expensive yarns at my LYS. I appreciate the help I get from the staff. That makes if worth the extra $$$ to me. I also buy sock yarns from Simply Socks on line. They are awesome!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Havae you tried looking in second hand stores, garage sales , on line. There are ways to save on cost. You will find one I am sure of it.


Yes, some supplies are expensive but at least with knitting there's something tangible at the end. That's very satisfying.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> If you think knitting is expensive, you should try quilting. Knitting is my cheap hobby!


That's sure the truth. I hear people talking of spending$ 400-500 to make a quilt. No way would I do that. I have made several quilts but always buy fabric on sale or use pieces I have leftover so the only really big expense is the backing.
I have no LYS,& the only big box store is Walmart& it's 60 miles away.so I tend to shop online- Mary Maxim & Herrschners for many years & more recently Knit Picks (I made several toque & mitt sets for last Christmas from their chroma, it's beautiful) & eBay. I try to watch for free shipping or sales.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


IF you're looking for an expensive hobby, try quilting ! I took lessons last spring and thought this is great.....until you have to start buying special rulers; backing; batting not to mention what you've spent on the top of the quilt; then you have to either hand quilt, quilt on your home sewing machine or send to a long arm quilter......I've got 3 quilt tops completed but really can't afford to finish them since I'm retired/disabled and live on a very limited budget ! But that is ok, one day !

I find that for a few $, and a coupon, I can get enough yarn at local supplier to make baby hats, chemo hats and an occasional prayer shawl. I recently happened upon a deal at Michaels where I had a coupon, plus that day got 25% off total purchase and was able to buy enough yarn to make two sweaters as gifts. Woo Hoo !


----------



## DaraAllen (Sep 10, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


I have only been knitting since August 2011. I have become a yarn snob, no other way to say it. I buy only natural yarns from my LYS. They may have a small amount of acrylic in them (10%) but for the most part they are wool, silk, cashmere, bamboo, cotton, etc.

Yes, I've paid as much as $35 for a single skein of Dream in Color Smooshy.

I do not like the feel of less expensive yarns, even natural fibers, that I've found, and truly detest acrylic yarns. I bought a bunch of Peaches and Cream from eBay and couldn't deal with making wash cloths with it because of the feel. I bought some higher quality cotton from my LYS and love making them now. I still make wash cloths with the P&C stuff, but spend a lot of time using words I should not, sorry to say.

I buy my "serious" supplies, such as Addi clicks and the like, from my LYS, but my "regular" notions from wherever, such as stitch markers (I did splurge on a set of Lantern Moon stitch markers with little sheep on them from my LYS, but that was just pure silliness).

No, I am not loaded. I keep very little stash and pretty much only buy for whatever project I am working on. I've had to postpone projects for lack of funds. I've put money in my Bible to save up for what I wanted, and yes, I've missed out on a particular yarn because it was a limited edition and we couldn't get any more. But, I'd rather use a higher quality yarn for my projects and feel happy with my results.

I am very pleased with my LYS and they have bailed me out of innumerable mistakes and talked me down off the ledge more times than I can count. Is that worth a premium to me? Yes. Does everyone have to make that choice? No. Do what works for you. This is what works for me.


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

I also buy on line. Have not had a disappointment yet....


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I buy yarn from Joann's to knit baby/children's things. I also like Deramores http://us.deramores.com/ in England because they offer free shipping to the U.S. and I really like a lot of their yarns because they feel so good. And my favorite U.S. source is http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting.cfm for wool and wool blends, and cottons.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I have bought a lot of yarn online. From some the the big companies out there today and also from individual sellers on eBay and Etsy. Never have had a single problem with any of them. Some of the hand-dyed from a couple of Etsy dealers were fabulous!

Check out return policies if you have any questions or doubts before buying.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> Has anyone tried Smileysyarns.com? They have a great website with many discounts, the only downfall is that you must purchase at least $50.00 at one time


Thank you for sharing this site. I joined. Wow, the prices are unbelievable. Has anyone purchased from this "online" store and had a good full skein (i.e.no broken yarn etc.)?

Ramona


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

No LYS here. Hooray for Joans and Hobby Lobby. Carolyn


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Bubby I am currently buying my yarn at Joann's.com when they have free shipping. I dont spend gas money and look for sales. The only time I buy yarn at Walmart, Reny's, etc, is if I need it right away. And I also look at Salvation Army Stores and Goodwill for yarn. Good Luck!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I ordered online at Smileys and was happy with the yarn..but another place not sure certainly wasn't happy with what I had ordered..but will use it somehow maybe with fake fur and make a scarf.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

knit-crochet-is-me said:


> patricialandesman said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried Smileysyarns.com? They have a great website with many discounts, the only downfall is that you must purchase at least $50.00 at one time
> ...


I have purchased several times through the years from Smileys. Always been completely satisfied.  :thumbup:


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

If I am taking the time to make a sweater I use quality yarn. After all the effort it takes to knit a beautiful sweater I want it to last. Some of the sweaters I have made are twenty five years old and still look good.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Speaking of lys; on Sat. I went to Hobby Lobby; before I went over there I printed out extra coupons, including one that gave me 20% off all purchases, including sales items.

Got to cash register and presented my yarn, etc, and my coupons, and the cashier so very sweetly said "we dont' accept Michael's coupons" ! What a dummy I am.....When I printed off the coupons I KNEW they were Michaels but then again didn;t THINK !


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

That depends on what I'm making. I go to my LYS when they have sales and stock up on yarn I'm going to use for garments for my daughters and 2 grand kids. I will order yarn on online if my LYS doesn't have what I need and only after I have seen it in my LYS. Sometimes my LYS will order it for me. I use yarn from Joanne's & Michaels for my charity work. I'm into knitting socks now and I was able to get some nice sock yarn at 50% off at Joanns with one of their coupons. I buy my knit/crochet books on sale too. I very seldom pay full price for them. I do the same for my knit/crochet supplies too.I always have a list of what I need and go from there. Keep in mind our hobby is cheaper than therapy. :thumbup:


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I switched to knitting because quilting got to be way too expensive for me. With fabric costing up to $12.00 a yard and the amount needed to make a usable (bed size) quilt it can run into the $300 to $400 range for one project!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

maryellen 60 said:


> If I am taking the time to make a sweater I use quality yarn. After all the effort it takes to knit a beautiful sweater I want it to last. Some of the sweaters I have made are twenty five years old and still look good.


I totally agree....my same thinking when I go to paint a room.....same labor and hassel so I want to use the finest quality I can afford. About 30 plus years ago I was into making sweaters; I still have 2 that I made for me; an acrylic yarn I bought from Leewards (remember them?)It still looks fine, a bit worn but my stars it is 30 years old ! Here in the Atl area I don't have much opportunity to wear it so it holds its own.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I switched to knitting because quilting got to be way too expensive for me. With fabric costing up to $12.00 a yard and the amount needed to make a usable (bed size) quilt it can run into the $300 to $400 range for one project!


Thank you for validating my entry. I LOVE quilting but just can't afford it ! Even buying on sale fabrics and batting, it is till expensive. I make my stuff for others and can easily afford a sweater or afghan........I do buy yarn for charity projects at HL, JA, etc., plus I distribute these items through my church and folks contribute yarn for these projects so I get to pick and choose appropriate yarns.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

try herschneers when they have a sale. bags of yarn not bad

i stick to mostly goodwill,big lots and local resale. just have to stop in often


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I just checked out Smileysyarns.com and the prices are wonderful!! Now I can afford to make socks for gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> I just checked out Smileysyarns.com and the prices are wonderful!! Now I can afford to make socks for gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just checked them out, nice stuff at good prices. Too bad they don't ship to Canada!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

There are some wonderful online resources that have reasonably priced yarns. Try Smiley's yarn, Ice Yarns, and elann.com.

Hazel


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


I wait for what I want to be on sale at Joann's or Michael's before I will buy. And a few times each year, yarn I enjoy using for afghans will be on sale there AND Michael's or Joann's will have the "20%-off your entire purchase including sale items" coupons available at the same time. I stocked-up on afghan yarn over the holidays when this happened and the cost dropped to $1.50 per skein for acrylics and 75 cents each for cotton yarn. I went to Michael's in Issaquah (my favorite) and the one at Southcenter (also good). I think the one at Crossroads has a horrible layout and not much selection.

For better quality yarn, I like Little Knits in West Seattle http://www.littleknits.com/ They have a website too with some fantastic sale and clearance prices.

Happy Shopping!!


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

There are great yarn sites to buy from. Among them are KnitPicks and Elann. I purchase from these as well as thrift stores and my LYS.


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I have enjoyed all the good tips and insights on this forum about purchasing yarn. One last thought, I do a lot of charity knitting and I have a special discount card from Joann's when I buy yarn for charity. Also, no one mentioned that both Joann's and Michael's accept each others coupons.


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

I've discovered re-using yarn. If I'm in a thrift shop and see an inexpensive sweater or other item made with yarn that I like, I buy it, wash the item, unravel it and rewind. Fun to make smaller items like scarves.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

DaraAllen said:


> BubbyIssaquah said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?
> ...


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

try herrschners subscribe to their yarn buys, try asking in your local bulletin board for odds and ends sometimes that works thrift shops unless it is like mine that takes all the yarn for their own purposes yard sales are great


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

However, Joann's does accept Hobby Lobby coupons.


Onestitch said:


> Speaking of lys; on Sat. I went to Hobby Lobby; before I went over there I printed out extra coupons, including one that gave me 20% off all purchases, including sales items.
> 
> Got to cash register and presented my yarn, etc, and my coupons, and the cashier so very sweetly said "we dont' accept Michael's coupons" ! What a dummy I am.....When I printed off the coupons I KNEW they were Michaels but then again didn;t THINK !


----------



## tccow (Mar 23, 2012)

You could always try walmarts(the only mart around here) or try amazon.Just remember to look at your label for gauge. :


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

PaulaZ said:


> I have enjoyed all the good tips and insights on this forum about purchasing yarn. One last thought, I do a lot of charity knitting and I have a special discount card from Joann's when I buy yarn for charity. Also, no one mentioned that both Joann's and Michael's accept each others coupons.


Neither will accept the other's "20% off entire purchase including sale items" coupons, though.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> If you think knitting is expensive, you should try quilting. Knitting is my cheap hobby!


Lol tell me about it i splurged and bought a computerized sewing machine so i can freehand quilt on it..and wouldnt u know it.. i cant figger it out ..yet..lol


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

Try Knitpics.com nice yarn good prices and also Webs.com, dicount yarn.Happy knitting.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my, that sounds great to do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a little afraid to buy yarn at thrift store's and garage sale's, I could be bringing home moth's or bed bug's or some such thing, is there a way to treat the yarn, to get rid of any unwanted guest's, I thought of freezing it, but I think bug's just sleep through that treatment.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, it can be expensive, but please support you lys. Not only does type lys supply you with the very best yarns, but, if tours is like mine, it also provides a community and a family atmosphere. I still occasionally by from someplace like hobby lobby for large projects or for the kids, but I try to by something from my lys every month, even if just a pair of needles our a crochet hook. Ask your lys if they have layaway, mine does and it's great when you want something really special.


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Another idea. I have a beautiful ball of undyed baby alpaca that I call my therapy ball. The yarn wasn't cheap but I knit up the whole ball, then frog it and start over. I pull out out when I'm upset our nervous and just need some mindless knitting. The feel of the supper soft yarn running through my fingers and watching the rows stack up is so soothing. I've been knitting and reknitting it for six months now and it's always in the bottom of whatever project bag I'm
wagging, along with a pair of short bamboo needles and a crochet hook. I get all the pleasure of knitting with a superior yarn without the continual expence.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Re unraveling thrift shop sweaters -- good idea.

I line my hats and mittens with fleece cut from thrift store fleece garments, and here in Randolph Vermont we LOVE our thrift store. Hospital volunteers run it and don't have to pay rent so prices are fantastic. I go frequently for the Treasure Hunt aspect and have done extremely well with all kinds of things, including knitting needles and notions.

A friend locally does another creative thing with used sweaters -- she uses swatches of the sweater fabric to create one-of-a-kind hats on her sewing machine. They are precious, and she gets about $35 for each and I'm sure spends less time than knitting any hat would take. Smart lady! Take a look -- many of her creations are displayed on her web site
http://www.sophiaserve.com/kelsey-mountain-hats.html.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Re "therapy ball" 

Brilliant idea!!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

If I had an LYS I would support it but Ben Franklin's is all we've got without a half-hour drive. About 25 local knitters gather weekly at the library for the community aspect. If I do go to the LYS's half hour away and they help me out I do buy something, needles or a pattern or something. 

If I were knitting a very special project and had already made and thoroughly digested the pattern I would consider splurging for the luxury yarns. But I wouldn't buy a sweaters-worth of yarn for an untried design that could possibly end up as UFO. I used to do that but as I've aged my frugal Scots genes have become dominant.

And I do happen to think Paton's Classic Wool and Canadiana make very beautiful items. They're affordable and available locally.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Get together with another knitter and try Smiley's. There's a minimum 50.00 order but the prices are so good, you need to share. I order on line and check clearances. I think KnitPicks, Herrschner's and Webs have good clearance sales


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I usually buy from producers / manufacturers or their representatives...


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I switched to knitting because quilting got to be way too expensive for me. With fabric costing up to $12.00 a yard and the amount needed to make a usable (bed size) quilt it can run into the $300 to $400 range for one project!


Fabrics in Canada just keep going up. I'm also a Quilter and we pay up to $22.00 a metre(about 39 inches). I switched to knitting for a change of pace and am enjoying it "because you can hide a huge STASH in a very small space"! LOL


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

you put the same like colors in a pillow case and wash and dry the yarn. Being careful not to wash and dry wool.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I have had good success with Mary Maxim yarn- you have to buy it through the mail or online and the quality is very good. The price is not at all bad compared to your LYS. I would not bother with Herrscners own brand- I used their baby yarn once and the quality was terrible- dirt spots and knots throughout! I could have bought better baby yarn at Walmart! Also I do vacation yarn buying- during vacation trips, I look through the yellow pages in the motel room to find out where the LYS's are and use a lot of my spending money there! The vacation trips have stopped since my husband got laid off over three years ago, but I still have enough for several shawls and several pairs of socks. Don't know about the therapy yarn ball idea- every time you unravel that yarn you're causing wear and tear. Over time that yarn could get very thin and not so great looking. That is why at the beginning of a project, I try not to work more than one gauge swatch from each ball, so I don't wear out the yarn too much.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

if you are knitting Hats for Heroes they have to be made in WOOL as it does not melt and stick to the skin if they get burnt acrylic melts and sticks


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I haven't read all the comments yet, but I will. Just from the title I knew you would get a tremendous response because we are all addicts here. 

It is a wonderful, hobby, pass time, therapy, relaxation, sense of giving whatever we call it that gives us knitters (and crocheters) a sense of peace. It can be expensive, yes, but we have choices in our lives, whether we need the latest model car with all the electrical gadgets and make payments all our lives or we settle for a used car and pay cash but make sure it is in good working order, has good tires and gets great miles--well that is how I look at knitting. Nothing wrong with going to a thrift shop finding a beautiful but out-dated sweater, taking it home, unraveling it and lovingly washing it, winding it into balls and making something anew--wow just thinking about is a good feeling. Instead of smoking, I knit. Instead of shopping for clothes I don't need, I knit. Instead of having a designer hand bag, I knit. Instead of eating out twice a week, I knit. Instead of going to expensive entertainment where tickets start at $100, I borrow a CD or DVD from the library and while I am enjoying it, I knit. Not a solution if you are young, I am retired and "have done that and been there" so not such a big sacrifice. Enjoy life as well as you can and while I am deciding just how to do that I will knit.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

If you use your LYS you can always get information about the pattern and yarn before you buy plus questions answered and problem solved. Many LYS have cards that are punched and when full there is a price break for a purchase.
KanFan


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Knit Picks is a great online source for supplies and yarn a At prices. I've also ordered some yarn off eBay. Look for the sellers with good feedback. The name brand stores are great for large projects. Some LYS have a book you can look through and will order yarn for you.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Re unraveling thrift shop sweaters -- good idea.
> 
> A friend locally does another creative thing with used sweaters -- she uses swatches of the sweater fabric to create one-of-a-kind hats on her sewing machine. They are precious, and she gets about $35 for each and I'm sure spends less time than knitting any hat would take. Smart lady! Take a look -- many of her creations are displayed on her web site
> http://www.sophiaserve.com/kelsey-mountain-hats.html.


Wow she is a wonderful writer as well--thank you for showing us this site, I bookmarked it for a bit of reading later. (fyi the link didn't take me there directly but if you highlight www forward, copy and paste into google it takes you right there--great site.)


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


I am not finding it too expensive because almost everything that I make, I give as gifts (last Christmas). When I go into a store, I buy a yarn that I like - but usually only one or two skeins.

I have built up a stash, so I try to use it whenever I can. I have donated to Good Will what I won't use.

I watch the sales and buy basic yarn to make mittens, scarves, and hats to give as gifts.

I LOVE going to the LYS. They are usually helpful and you can find cheaper-in-price yarns that are good quality.

Watch the newspapers and use the coupons. Also, in our area, the craft stores allow you to use the other craft stores' coupons.

Don't get tempted to buy too much yarn on speculation. 

Enjoy it. You can do it cheaply. Look around in stores and on the internet.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I mostly shop on-line and try to hit sales


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> if you are knitting Hats for Heroes they have to be made in WOOL as it does not melt and stick to the skin if they get burnt acrylic melts and sticks


Or cotton also works.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautifully said, and says it all!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> if you are knitting Hats for Heroes they have to be made in WOOL as it does not melt and stick to the skin if they get burnt acrylic melts and sticks


You can also use the 100% cotton yarn.. The guys like it in the hot weather.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Urith said:


> I'm a little afraid to buy yarn at thrift store's and garage sale's, I could be bringing home moth's or bed bug's or some such thing, is there a way to treat the yarn, to get rid of any unwanted guest's, I thought of freezing it, but I think bug's just sleep through that treatment.


Do you recall where wool originates from? I think half of city dwellers would stop drinking milk if they saw where it actually came from. But of course I live in the north where bugs are far fewer. Never have I ever encountered bugs at a thrift store, garage sale or estate sale.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a little afraid to buy yarn at thrift store's and garage sale's, I could be bringing home moth's or bed bug's or some such thing, is there a way to treat the yarn, to get rid of any unwanted guest's, I thought of freezing it, but I think bug's just sleep through that treatment.
> ...


That's good to know, I bought a big ball of what look's like crochet cotton, for $1.50 I'll post a photo of it when my camera charges, and some one can tell me what I bought.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Urith said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i use AC Moore and i usually have at least 40% off one item. i also watch their sales, and stock up whenever i can. i am also on their rewards program and just earned a coupon for $10 off my next purchase.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Haven't had any problems with Thrift Store items. If items aren't clean and in good condition they don't get put out for sale, they get thrown out.
At home I give them a good wash in hot water and detergent and they get a new lease on life.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

It can be expensive, I will agree with you there. Living on a very tight budget, I've learned to pick and choose. If the item I want to knit is special, a gift, something I really want some class to, then I will spend a little more. I keep all the circulars that come from various companies that have online or mail order.....I have a file on my computer of companies that I can order from to compare prices. After all the hunt is part of the fun, I also check out thrift stores, and have gotten some wonderful bags of yarn surprises inside a bag filled with "just plain yarns",


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Haven't had any problems with Thrift Store items. If items aren't clean and in good condition they don't get put out for sale, they get thrown out.
> At home I give them a good wash in hot water and detergent and they get a new lease on life.


well that is a big ball of what I think is 'cotton crochet thread' I think it's clean, your right they throw out the yuck stuff, I was 
worrying that the bad stuff before they throw it, would spread to the good stuff.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> Just got back into knitting after a long hiatus and am finding it to be a rather expensive hobby, depending on where and what I buy. When and what do you buy from your LYS, when from a mail-order source and when from stores like Michael's, JoAnn's, etc.?


I buy a lot of yarn on e-bay. I stick with brands and yarns I am familiar with and look for the best pricing which is usually in lots. Of course you have to factor in shipping but many items offer free shipping.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Urith said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Love you cat---ah, the ball of crochet thread isn't bad either, like the price.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


I put it by the cat, so you could see how big the ball was, then he batted it across the floor.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I've started locating companies that sell undyed yarns. I figured eventually I'll have dying figured out, but in the meantime, I have yarns that are less expensive but the same quality. http://www.yarnundyed.com/index_files/undyedwoolsockyarn.htm

One can buy in bulk or not, and there is a conversion from US to pounds, etc.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

There is something rather lovely about going to a knitting shop and looking at the beautiful wools-feeling them is rather an experience in itself. Conversation with the owner and help as well as other customers is so much fun and one can learn a lot also.
Plus I have to admit I love a beautiful wool.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is another lovely web site with undyed yarns in fabulous fibers! http://wool2dye4.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1175

Told husband that when I can splurge again, that's likely one of the two I am going to try. The other is listed above.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

If you look at the knitting magazines, they always want you to buy some exotic yarn that's expensive. Of course, you have to order it online. You can't just pick it up off the shelf at your local store. I would suggest learning how to swatch and gauge your work. Learn what your personal gauge is for certain types of yarn. Learn how to read a yarn label. That way you'll be able to substitute with something else. I substitute all the time. The best places to get yarn at affordable prices for me is Joann's Fabrics and Crafts and Walmart. Walmart's beginning to stock better quality yarns than just Red Heart Supersaver, which can be quite scratchy. I picked up Bernat premium acrylic recently. It's not that much more expensive than RH but it's soft and I enjoyed working with it. I also liked the sheen the yarn had. If you learn how to gauge and read labels, you won't be chained to the type of yarn THEY think you should use. You can make it uniquely your own.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I LOVE THIS FORUM Carolyn


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I do it all - nice yarn shops (maybe 2xyear), usually Michael's, Dee's Crafts, JoAnn Fabrics, or Hobby Lobby though. In a pinch, I have found some nice yarn at Wal-Mart. The ones I really have lucked out with come from my local Peddlar's Mall. Really nice yarns - no more than $2.50 per skein, such as Ice, ect.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, when someone asks what I want for birthdays or Christmas, I say a gift card to one of the LYS!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

saintxmom said:


> Also, when someone asks what I want for birthdays or Christmas, I say a gift card to one of the LYS!


I do this also and I have One friend who wqill give me a gift card for ACMoore or Wallmart. My family never listens.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

"We had one really good LYS in Omaha which closed almost 4 years ago."

I'm from PA, but realize that this must refer to String of Purls! I used to order yarn from this store online. I'm sorry to see they are out of business. But, as you see, ordering online sometimes means you are supporting a local yarn store somewhere.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, when ordering online, sometimes shipping is free. I just got some from KnitPicks, and orders of $50 - no shipping!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my Ask4j! We sound just a like. My yarn stash is getting low. I found Smileysyarns.com and their prices are wonderful!!!!! Instead of eating I knit or crochet, instead of smoking I knit or crochet. We sound like twins. lol My hubby says do ya have to always bring knitting. And I ask him, well ya!!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

saintxmom said:


> Also, when someone asks what I want for birthdays or Christmas, I say a gift card to one of the LYS!


I tried that last Christmas too, and nobody listened. I got more books (and only 1 on knitting) and I have so many to read now I don't know when I''l get through them all. Oh well.


----------



## sbruyette (Jan 20, 2011)

Try Freecyle.org. You never know what will pop up in your area.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It must have come from Jason's "Golden Fleece" sheep, right? 


DorothyW said:


> I was on looking around on the web yesterday & saw 1 yarn company is selling their yarn for $90.00 per ball. Talk about expensive!!


----------



## Sheysd1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I shop online as well as my local BB stores. Here where I live, there are no LYS. My problem with Big Lots yarn is first off, the skeins are really small so I would have to buy many and basically that would defeat the purpose of saving money. Second, all the Big Lots stores that I personally have been in are so disorganized and the yarn is usually a tangled mess and all over the floor. Therefore I really don't bother wth Big Lots. Same with the Dollar Store. I do get great online deals with JoAnns especially when you can catch their Free Shipping deals.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

What you do (my mom taught me this) is you buy what you want for yourself, knowing others wont buy it and either put it to you from them or santa brought it. It will wake people up and you'll get some chuckles!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> What you do (my mom taught me this) is you buy what you want for yourself, knowing others wont buy it and either put it to you from them or santa brought it. It will wake people up and you'll get some chuckles!


A knitter has got to do what a knitter has got to do to build and protect our stash--your idea sounds good to me.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

roflmbo!!! I love this site! and besure to date all cards that you give out. Well(my mom again)lol, one valentines day many many moons ago. My dad arrived home with goodies, she saw this out the window, she said oh crap. She ran into diningroom and got in a draw where old cards were and changed envelope and gave this card to my dad., well needless to say he was thrilled. Didnt know that he had got same card the year before. Hehehehe I date all my cards I give and recieve in ink!!!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Havae you tried looking in second hand stores, garage sales , on line. There are ways to save on cost. You will find one I am sure of it.


Those are always a good place to by yarn. The only thing I don't like is that most of it is scrap yarn and even with full skeins may not be enough to make anything but a scarf. I usually go to JoAnns, Michaels armed with coupons. I also buy it online from Mary Maxim when they have a sale going.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Sheysd1 said:


> I shop online as well as my local BB stores. Here where I live, there are no LYS. My problem with Big Lots yarn is first off, the skeins are really small so I would have to buy many and basically that would defeat the purpose of saving money. Second, all the Big Lots stores that I personally have been in are so disorganized and the yarn is usually a tangled mess and all over the floor. Therefore I really don't bother wth Big Lots. Same with the Dollar Store. I do get great online deals with JoAnns especially when you can catch their Free Shipping deals.


Not necessarily. I bought some from there. I think 8 skeins ($8). I will be able to get a good size scarf or even a blanket for a child from it. My only problem with the yarn I got was it didn't say whether it was a 3 light or 4 worsted. Otherwise I will buy more from there when I can. I read here a little while ago, that you could bag it and offer a price for the tangled mess and straighten it out when you get home, I may be wrong tho.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey knitcrochetlover. Check out Smileysyarns.com. You could get someone to order with you and order I think 50.00 worth and get free shipping. Internet special was sock yarn for .99 cents! I am ordering this week.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Contrary to what some of us assume, LYS can be very reasonable. Diamond Galaway 100% worsted wool can be purchased at my store for $5.99 100 grams which works out the same as a single ball of acrylic at Walmart. They also carry Briggs and Little which is the same price. It is a more heavy duty yarn good for "fisherman" type sweaters, blankets, socks. It does feel a little rough at first, but after a washing is completely soft and lasts a very long time. You can order directly from their internet site. I am not connected to them, but there was a lady on here last week who is part of the family that still owns it and she gave out lots of information.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

wait....why is this a downfall?


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Remember what kind of yarn it was? Qiviut yarn maybe?



DorothyW said:


> I was on looking around on the web yesterday & saw 1 yarn company is selling their yarn for $90.00 per ball. Talk about expensive!!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Frankly I am an acrylic fan so I do most of my shopping at A.C. Moore, Micheal's and Joanne's. This can be an expensive hobby but nothing compared to what my husband likes to do, trap-shooting which can cost around $400 for one day of entertainment. I can do a whole lot of knitting for that kind of money. Fortunately he doesn't do it too often anymore.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I need to find some yarn called Columbia Minerva Mellosheen, its for a vintage pattern-fan sleeved shrug. Id like to make it for my daughters 30 th birthday.


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

I am with you on that! My husband skis, and to add to that participates in the annual NASTAR races, usually held in Colorado resorts. So he had all the gear, toys, boys need to be one of the top amatures in the country. Now he is going to start working with a trainer to increase his strength for next season..in the no snow season, he is a gear head restoring a Lotus Europa. Lots of parts and tools to buy. Thank goodness he does all the maintenance in the house, yard, pool and our cars. When the Lotus is finished, he has his MG, 
From high school to restore. We graduated in 1960! I decided I could buy what ever yarn I want, luckily I'm not extravagant...I buy from JoAnn's and LYSs. My souvenirs from ski trips are yarn and shoes. The Michael's store here in West St. Louis County has stopped carrying some of the name brands of yarn and now carries something I have never heard of.
KanFan


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi kanfran! I just ordered from Smileysyarns.com and spent 59.00 or so plus shipping! Whew! Cant wait to get it, it is a crap load of yarn!!!!! LOLOLOL Whoopeeee Better than driving to store and burning gas. Hubby might say Geez!!! But I'll remind him that I havent smoke in 14 months, and he wouldnt say a word if this was cigarettes.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi:
One way to cut cost is to make your own stitch markers, not only is it fun, but the average person has old or broken jewelry that can simply be put on a jump ring, or use scrap yarn. The only limitation one has is their imagination, have fun and happy knitting


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Great idea karwal!!


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

Good for you for quitting! My neurophysiology professor taught us that nicotine was more addictive than any street drugs! What an accomplishment. Knit away!
KanFan


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

Good for you for quitting! My neurophysiology professor taught us that nicotine was more addictive than any street drugs! What an accomplishment. Knit away!
KanFan


----------



## KanFan (Mar 10, 2012)

Good for you for quitting! My neurophysiology professor taught us that nicotine was more addictive than any street drugs! What an accomplishment. Knit away!
KanFan


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

lol thank youy


----------

